

Datasets : Open to Interpretation - Phaedrus24
http://vijayanands.tumblr.com/post/1177576740/open-to-interpretation

======
skowmunk
I do a different type of data analysis (one of my core job responsibilities),
not anything web related and each of the points made in the article are so
true to the one that I do.

At the end of day, I guess, all data analysis is similar, its a tool to
discern various aspects of reality (or the truth, if one is more
philosophical).

And the interpretation of the truth is only as good as the tools used to
arrive at it and how well they are used.

